# What happened



## crponies (Dec 14, 2007)

She didn't get in trouble or something did she? Why does it say she is unregistered? If this is supposed to be a hush, hush situation please just remove this post. I'm just really confused.


----------



## mininik (Dec 14, 2007)

I think Lisa was really hurt by the secret forum situation that was being dealt with on the main forum... I tried Emailing her, but she hasn't responded. I hope it's just a glitch or she's taking a break from it all and will be back soon. *sigh*


----------



## lvponies (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh No!! I hope it's just temporary!! Lisa, we need you here!! Please don't leave permanently!!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, she left, I saw that last night. I was going to send her a message & she was gone--I was dismayed to see that, she's one of the people I admire most on this forum and it won't be the same with her not here.


----------



## just2minis (Dec 14, 2007)

What is the "secret forum" situation ???


----------



## hahler (Dec 14, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing what is it with the secret forum thingy?

maybe ive been on the back porch to long

dawn


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 14, 2007)

There isn't a secret forum...it was just another forum for a different topic all together. There was one post that was meant one way and taken another, that was spread around with just one little part of it and now a lot of people are hurt. It is just a sad, sad thing. One part of one thread out of an entire forum has exploaded.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 14, 2007)

I must be very dense cause I have NO IDEA what you all are talking about!! OH!


----------



## lvponies (Dec 14, 2007)

From what I understand (which really isn't much), there was another forum where some LB members were "venting" and "making fun" of LB and it's members. Something about they thought LB was too quiet and they wanted to liven it up, so played some sort of "joke" on the Shock Collar thread which according to one member was going to be revealed at some time. Some members who read what was said on the other forum, were extremely hurt by what was said and who said it. Lisa was one of them.

This is just what I gathered from reading the post last night, which really isn't much. The other forum has been locked, so no way to see what was said.


----------



## just2minis (Dec 14, 2007)

Whoever hurt Lisa gets this



..... and this





She is one of the the nicest and most fair person this forum has ever known.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2007)

I have no idea what happened, and really cannot imagine Lisa not being "here"





.............

I'm really, really sad and surprised by what I've been gathering this morning, not about Lisa, but about the situation that has upset her and shocked by who some of the culprits apparently are.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Dec 14, 2007)

This is just so sad..Lisa was such a nice person... This brings back memories of high school.. Teenage games. But it is sad when they are played by so called "adults" :arg!


----------



## anoki (Dec 14, 2007)

That's all I'm going to say....otherwise I might say something nasty.....but what is wrong with people.....





~kathryn


----------



## Denise (Dec 14, 2007)

As long as people can hide behind their computer and not face people they will say and do alot of mean things. These are people that wouldnt have the balls to say it to their faces. They are known as cowards. Look at the mom & daughter team that pushed that poor depressed girl to suicide on myspace! May they rot in hexx. What comes around goes around.

Now how do we get Lisa back???

And get rid of the trouble makers?


----------



## Kathy2m (Dec 14, 2007)

Some people dont realize how words can hurt and do so much damage, think before you speak (or Post).

I too hope she comes back I always look forward her posts with her great knowledge of minis. Kathy


----------



## Charley (Dec 14, 2007)

It is so disappointing to think highly of someone...and find out that they are not the kind of person that they have led you to believe.





I don't know why anyone would find any fun in this...even if they hadn't gotten caught. OH!


----------



## Shari (Dec 14, 2007)

I am totally clueless as always, do not know what happened but I am very sorry to hear Lisa is gone.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Dec 14, 2007)

I have no clue either, but if someone left because of someone else playing a "joke", or whatever, it just goes to show that age doesn't necessarily mean maturity! The culprits? whoever they are, are showing themselves to be very immature!


----------



## Cara (Dec 14, 2007)

This is saposed to be a fourm were people can learn and talk and have fun with and about the miniature horses, why has it come to this , were people are hurting other people,its wrong, i didnt know lisa to well, but have talked to her mildly, she is a very nice person, this isnt highschool,! urg lisa hope u come back!!!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 14, 2007)

I do not in any way shape or form want to keep this going. So many people are hurting and I am so sad. But I want to make it very clear that *MARTY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT. NOTHING. * If anyone is emailing her please stop.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2007)

I hadn't even HEARD about Marty in any of this...


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 14, 2007)

Kay, I can appreciate you wanting to stick up for your forum friend but there are several copies of this so called transcript floating around, and I've been told you hold a copy in your hand. I find it funny how only a few select people are given these transcripts while others are being told sorry, you can't have a copy. Don't see how that is any better then what started this whole mess to begin with. But as far as Marty is concerned, Marty is a big girl and can answer for herself and perhaps she needs to in this matter. I'm not saying either way that she did or didn't have anything to do with this, as I don't know myself.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 14, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]i don't understand if it wasn't a big deal why is it all so hush, hush about who was there and doing the "venting" , i can see from the parts that are left of it a few that were involved




, the whole thing is too bad, and Lisa, you are such a good, honest person, i'm am sorry you are so hurt by others "fun". and i agree with the statement "what is wrong with people?"...ugh...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 14, 2007)

Perhaps all the speculation about this is far worse than what actually occured? I would like to think so. MAYBE knowing the whole truth would be helpful in this situation. . .but then again, maybe not.

And Sheryl - here I am adding to the speculation (because I KNOW absolutely zero about what was said on the "other" forum), but I know one thing that you were questioning on the post last night was how could someone have visited the other area and not known what was going on? MAYBE that sort of thing didn't go on there all the time, you could miss a few days here and not know what was said on this forum. Or maybe it did, I really don't know. Or maybe someone that visited there went there specifically for a reason and didn't care to pay attention to other things going on there because they were visiting that area for other specific reasons.

Initially when I came here I just paid attention to what was being said on the mini forum, now I also like to visit the Back Porch because I feel like I "know" some people better and I am interested in them outside of just miniature horses.

I should really probably just keep my thoughts to myself because I'm probably not helping, but that really was my intention.


----------



## Reble (Dec 14, 2007)

I am not



, and yes, thought at first would like to know who was behind it, but more I think about it, maybe I do not, just in case someone who as you say (respect), could make a difference.

The only problem now, is some which did not have anything to do with it, might be blamed.

All I can say is I wish it had been taken down as soon as it was known.

http://www.123greetings.com/events/christm...p/friend24.html


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2007)

aren't you glad we're not in high school anymore *sigh*

and if this is going to be discussed further, why doesn't someone post the so-called "transcript" so people can stop hinting around about the matter without ever actually saying what was said?

I for one would like to be clued in.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I'd LOVE to read the transcript.

Someone just told me privately that tons of people have asked her if I had something to do with the secret forum


----------



## Relic (Dec 14, 2007)

Sometimes often forgotten...


----------



## lvponies (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd love to read the transcript too!! If for whatever reason, it can't be shared here, can someone send it to me? Please.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 14, 2007)

Sheryl this is Mary Lous forum. It is only out of respect for her that I did not post what I had and I said that clearly last night. I know that Mary Lou has a lot going on right now and felt the decision should be hers. My feeling was that if Mary Lou feels it is appropriate she will post them.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 14, 2007)

Kay,

I never asked for the transcripts to be posted here. I asked for them to be emailed to me. Again, how is it okay to email them to others and not me?

And no I am not "attacking" you. Just a question.

Nevermind.....I got a copy.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2007)

It would be really enlightening to be able to see "what" was said. I've heard from so many people and who's the "bad guys" is different every time. If I were involved, and I didn't do anything mean, I'd actually WANT it shared so people would know I wasn't being nasty.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2007)

Kaykay, if you've already sent certain people copies you might as well share with the rest of us, whether by email or on the forum.


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2007)

*I have not a dad blasted thing to do with this so leave me out of it. *

I visited occasionally there to talk about my son and that is it.

They had a few boards over there and I visisted only the main board and didn't know what was going on over at the other boards, never even bothered to check them.

I didn't know what was going on with the other board where the plan was and had no idea of any kind of thing some of them were up to.

After the whole plot was exposed last night I was as surprised as the rest of you.

My feelings are that they set people up to fight here on LB and I think that is just plain wrong. I don't understand why they had to do that. It seems it was one persons plan and the others jumped in and said go for it. I spoke to some members about it last night trying to find out what happened and and why and I was told it was some kind of experiment or test to see which group on LB would fight about the shock collar thread. In other words, they deliberately posted a topic that would be "HOT". I was told they were sorry about it and were going to admit it was a hoax in the end, but it was too late.

As for myself I feel like a stupid fool who bared my heart and soul over there trying to connect with Michael and get healings, my loss of faith. That's all, and it was supposed to be private.

As for Lisa she is very hurt also as she too bared her private feelings too. She has asked Mona to remove her account from LB. Give her time.


----------



## hahler (Dec 14, 2007)

Please stop all this

its starting to get almost as bad as the original thread

if you read all the posts from start to finish

you can see tempers flaring

please?

dawn

P.S. HAPPY HOLIDAYS

lets try to remember that


----------



## Sonya (Dec 14, 2007)

Like some others I have no clue what happened. I don't read the main forum anymore since I don't have minis. Its a shame whatever happened, it must of been pretty bad as Lisa is a tough cookie, I always enjoyed her posts...I hope she comes back.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 14, 2007)

I too visited that site BY INVITATION and was under the impression that that was the ONLY way anyone ever visited there. It wasnt a secret site but rather a private one. I hadnt been there in months just no time but the original intent as I understand it was good. I have no idea what happened as this is the first I have heard of it because I havent been there but like Marty I visited only certain areas of the site and those areas were very helpful to me. Just like here I didnt post often but it was a respite at certain times when I needed it. I feel sad for those from this site who ended up hurt and also for some at that site who really were there for the help the site provided.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 14, 2007)

never mind


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, shoot me if you want, but I'm going to defend the people on the "secret" forum. I have NO clue what has gone down in the last few days, I've been dealing with some serious personal family issues...

Many of you don't know me as I haven't been a regular poster in a long time, but you can tell by my number of posts, I used to be very active. However, I have been here and have kept up with most of the stuff that goes on here. This forum is NOT always a happy place and some of you rip others to shreds just for the fun of it I think. That is one of the reasons I no longer post much. However, there are many many people on here with good hearts and that's what keeps me coming back. I just no longer share my personal life here...

That said, I am one of the members of THAT forum. It's NOT a secret forum, that's just silly. It's a forum where a group of like-minded, open-minded individuals have gathered to share their stories and their lives. Everyone in that group has experienced things that most "normal" or "average" people haven't. Most people don't quite understand us, yet we understand each other very well because we have so many similar traits. We are a support group for people with unique gifts or talents that many people just do not understand or are not willing ot understand.

NOW, I'm going to say, that I know all of the people on that forum have hearts of gold and would do ANYTHING for someone in need. I was not part of whatever went down, but I do know that no harm could have been meant by it.



Don't any of you have "off" days where things get to you and you want to act out? I know I do. I don't know what happened, but I'm gathering my friends may have just had an "off" time and were trying to vent some? It happens to the best of us and those of you who think it doesn't are not being honest with yourselves.

So, like I said, shoot me if you want



I really couldn't care less. I just don't want to see people drug through the mud on either side of this situation. To anyone who was hurt by anything that happened, on either side of it, my sympathies to you and I hope you can move past it...Lifes too short to hold grudges...

((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) to all!!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 14, 2007)

Well I was a frequent visitor to the "secret site"

Nothing secret at all.

I also posted on both sites on the threads involved- not to "stirr the pot" but because I had experience of the situation and relevant input.

I do not even think it was inflammatory- not when I was on anyway- I was not on yesterday so perhaps I missed it turning nasty??

I see NO reason to attempt to justify myself or my input- it was a PRIVATE Forum where you should have attended by invitation only, and if things were said they were said IN PRIVATE not intended to be hurtful, merely to let off steam, and they went, we thought, no further.

I feel we have been betrayed but I have to tell you, to my knowledge, Lisa was NEVER discussed directly or by implication, so I am not at all sure why she should feel so deathly insulted by something that was not about her and that she was not intended to see anyway??

Hopefully we will get our Forum running again, but this time it will be protected more rigorously.

There is no law against friends talking that I am aware of, and if you listen at keyholes you are very likely to hear things you may not like, however, nothing was EVER said maliciously or with intent to hurt- after all if that had been the intention surely we would have said it outright to the people concerned???

Good Grief, you should know me well enough by now to realise I would NEVER say anything behind someones back that I was not prepared to repeat to their face!!


----------



## lvponies (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2007)

regardless, you should be banned for breaking the forum rules.



> NO TROLLING [SIZE=10pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]What is a troll? It's a person who posts something which is bound to stir people up and then sits back and watches as dozens of people jump in and start arguing[/SIZE]


----------



## lvponies (Dec 14, 2007)

WOW!! There's actually a rule against what those folks did. Who knew??


----------



## minisch (Dec 14, 2007)

I came back here after almost a year break, I'm starting to think maybe I shouldn't of. What is this "Secret Forum" sounds like a click. I hate clicks!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 14, 2007)

This is rediculous!!! This forum is not a 'game' for someone to play around with!!!

I noticed Lisa's name on some of her threads was 'missing' too and figured she just changed her name



. Lisa im sure you are still visiting the forum, if you read this email me or give me a call. I am so sorry hun, i dont know what was said but Lisa is a very strong woman and i am sorry











If the other forum wasnt a secrete, it was sure 'cleaned up' and everything removed pretty darn fast!


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 14, 2007)

Leeana said:


> If the other forum wasnt a secrete, it was sure 'cleaned up' and everything removed pretty darn fast!


The reason it was removed was because there were many many deeply personal, emotional and spritual experiences that were shared on that forum that the majority of people on forums like this one would not only NOT understand, but would probably ridicule. Plain and simple.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 14, 2007)

mary lou and or mona after reading Rabbits post I just cant do this anymore. please unregister my account as soon as you can

I wish you both nothing but the best

Kay


----------



## Leeana (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 14, 2007)

I am getting a lot of pm's asking for a copy of the transcript and the email I have naming names. I am willing to send them out. But please put your email address in your pm.

I will wait to see if there are any more requests and send them all at once.


----------



## Mona (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I have tried my best to keep myself out of this, but after spending HOURS yesterday reading the "private" forum, (it was in fact NOT private, it was a PUBLIC forum that you TRIED to keep private!) I am amazed, astounded and truely stunned that many of you can come here to post in your defense that nothing posted was malicious, or posted with intent to hurt, belittle or get things riled up over here on LB! I am not shocked in what was done, but I am so shocked and so truely disappointed and hurt to learn of WHO was behind this and in support of it...not just the one post either, but other threads on that forum also directed towards various members of LB. These were several people I have always looked up to and respected, and it will be a long while I fear, before I can once again regain trust in them.

I understand wanting that forum for those of you wanting a "spiritual" place to gather where you all share things in common and could feel to post without people frowning about how you are. BUT, when you added the other forums and were posting to those also, often being quite rude to non-members, you were opening up yourselves to a whole lot of trouble, by doing so on a PUBLIC forum! That was not a forum where one needed a special password to read, it was PUBLIC!

What really hurts is that you all know how hard it is getting to be for us to monitor the LB forums as it is, with the large numbers of members here. Then you sit back with your 25 or so membership and brag how nice it was to say what you want, that anything was allowed. That is fine, but I would like to see you try that with a membership base of just under 5000 and see how things look then! So you guys then decide to stir up more trouble on LB by finding and posting some made-up topic to basically "invite trouble", but to not take it too far, or it will be shut down, then sit back and laugh. Ya, GREAT JOKE everyone!! So knowing LB already has trouble trying to find and/or keep a "happy medium" you need to stir the pot and then end up causing grief for us here!

I can't believe that those of you that tout having the love, white light, and that are here to help and heal, have just went against everything you supposedly stand for! I am very ashamed of those that knowingly participated, to say the least. I cannot even type fast enough for all the thoughts flying through my head over this.

And to "OwnedBySocket" last night that kept posting that it is OK for other forums to be out there, (you said you were a member of six) I totally agree. We are not upset about learning of another forum...we are HURT by knowing that many of the people that we RESPECTED in the past, were the source of scheming things up that would knowingly cause trouble here at LB.


----------



## Sunshine Acres (Dec 14, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> however, nothing was EVER said maliciously or with intent to hurt- after all if that had been the intention surely we would have said it outright to the people concerned???
> 
> Good Grief, you should know me well enough by now to realise I would NEVER say anything behind someones back that I was not prepared to repeat to their face!!



Really Rabbit? I guess we have a different idea of malicious since you have no problem saying these things to peoples faces you will have no problem with me posting just one of your posts

which is the following

hobbit

Joined: 27 Mar 2006

Posts: 348

PostPosted: Fri Dec 07, 2007 5:35 pm Post subject: Aaaaaaaargh OMGOMGOMG, (bangs head on wall HARD) Reply with quote

I need a screaming, head exploding "smiley"- Debs we need some really good ones, can't we have some, PLEASE??????

I swear I am going to get a gun and shoot half of LB- I would be doing the world a favour- it would be justifiable homicide.

Tell me that not all Americans are as downright STUPID as this lot are, please tell me????

Those will have to do for now- until I find a few swear words

 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I find it rather interesting that you find all Americans and half the LB board stupid enough to kill off. But you spend your whole day consumed by us. I honestly can not believe that you have the "balls" to act as if you are a victim here. Goes to show that no one really knows who anyone is on the Internet.


----------



## Mona (Dec 14, 2007)

minisch said:


> I came back here after almost a year break, I'm starting to think maybe I shouldn't of. What is this "Secret Forum" sounds like a click. I hate clicks!



You see, that's that thing that makes me sooo angry!! THIS is what happened...SOMEONE at another forum, caused trouble thinking it would be fun, by posting a topic here, on LB that they KNEW was going to end up in a big heated mess, and they were right. So now, because of THEM, again, LB looks like the bad guy! We at LB had NOTHING to do with that, and now it is US that suffers with people thinking it was LB that caused the problem and asking to close their memberships! Thanks to those of you on "The Path" responsible for this! SHAME ON YOU!!!!


----------



## hahler (Dec 14, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERY ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

 


just trying to help

 


dawn

 

 

 


(insert xmas cons here)


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Dec 14, 2007)

I personally think this has gone far enough! Remember the season. Also remember that some people in this life are just "pot stirrers". I've been on this board far longer than my joining date shows. When I moved, I had to re-register. I have seen lots of squabbles, disagreements, and the like happen on here. I always just equated it to someone having a bad day, turmoil in their lives, or just someone that wanted to start a hot topic, and stir the pot. I let it go at that.

I know Lisa only by sight out in person. I like Lisa. When I've met and talked to her, she was nice to me. I admire her for being a Mom with two young people to raise and care for, and still she gets out there with the horses, works, shows, and promotes. I think that Lisa is not a money "priviledged" person, so what she does comes the hard way. I love Marty, I know her. We met in person only once, and that was enough for me to call her my friend! She is truly "a trip". If Marty and I were to live closer, we would be close and fast friends of the best kind. I know Sheryl also. She's had a rough go in a lot of ways, but has finally realized at least one of her dreams to become a teacher. I do not know Rabbitsfizz personally, but from here on the forum, I enjoy what she has to say, even though I may not agree a full 100% some of the time. I do not know KayKay, but still enjoy reading her posts. I guess what I am trying to say is we are all different, we have varying ideas, good days, bad days, family problems, financial problems, some good ideas, some bad ones, but by golly they are OUR good and bad ones. Let's just say that feelings have been hurt again, most of us are unclear why or how, but we need to just let it go, and go back to being our "forum family".

This advice from an "old farx"


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2007)

It is slap-you-in-the-face STUNNINGLY ironic that all of this has come out of a forum based, supposedly (and probably usually) on healing, and guided by people who are Empaths? Deliberately setting out to upset so many people "just because"???



I read the transcrips of one thread and it said a lot


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 14, 2007)

.


----------



## lvponies (Dec 14, 2007)

Mona and Jill!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm adding to this one...

I have been a member of this forum for almost 10 years. I was graciously invited by MaryLou a while back to be a Moderator, and was so flattered to be asked to help out.

I have met some wonderful people on this forum, many of who I am proud to call my friends. We are here on this forum to share information about miniature horses, to help each other out, to help the new owners and encourage the youth.

We (MaryLou and the Moderators) work too hard to have to deal with this. And there are some regular contributors on this forum who also put in a lot of work and effort.

I am horrified that this was done, and am so, so angry. This was not a "joke". This was malicious and hurtful. Hard to believe that this is how people get their kicks. There was nothing funny about this. Just a waste of all of our time.

Liz R.


----------



## tigeresss (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow...I have come to have low expectations of many older adults but this tops much of it. The youth around me between the ages of 3 and 10 behave thousands times better then you lot. People question what's wrong with the youth of today, well take a deep look at yourselves...they have very poor examples to look up to. I'm so disappointed, annoyed and embarrassed for these people.

Having turmoil in your life is NOT an excuse to behave like a psycho! I currently have a lot of bad stuff going on in my life including a close family member dieing of cancer yet you don't see me acting out. Nor would you find any of my friends or family flipping out. It is not that difficult to control your actions. You people need to get a reality check and understand how horrible you are acting. Such a flipping disgrace. These words aren't even getting across how ridiculous you all are. It's so embarrassing now knowing just how immature and ugly your personalities really are.

By the way I'm directing this at the malicious people who decided that causing a ruckus was a fab idea. I'm not directing this at the GOOD PEOPLE of LB. If your life is that sad that you need to say such things to people (especially online!!!) I think maybe some counseling or something along those lines is in order.

For the record I'm 20 years old and would NEVER act in such a horrible way.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 14, 2007)

Sunshine Acres said:


> Really Rabbit? I guess we have a different idea of malicious since you have no problem saying these things to peoples faces you will have no problem with me posting just one of your posts
> 
> which is the following"
> 
> Well, in Rabbit's defense - I really do believe that she would have said all of these things directly to anyone, she pretty much does quite frequently.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 14, 2007)

I've thought really hard about responding to this. I also started 2 threads and erased them before I sent.

What truly bothers me is some very dear people to me were hurt badly. We have some members that cannot afford to be hurt anymore. For whatever reasons, right now, there packs are full. How dare you throw another stick on their back.

Lisa, I am embarrassed on behalf of those involved, and I truly am sorry life is not kind to you right now. We are talking about a very small number of people. Your leaving LB will not stop them, they are who they are. Maybe some day they will have the guts to fess up and apologize with more than a half hearted, not me, comment.

Kay, I dont know you personally, but same goes. You add a lot to the forum and it is the other lot that should leave, not you.

Marty, dear dear Marty. You have been through enough. I have so loved hearing the smile in your posts lately. We all know you had nothing to do with any of it. It is not in your soul.

Mary Lou, since the ones involved do not have the spine to stand up and admit wrong and apologize publicly, I will do it. I am sorry this took place on your forum. What you and the other moderators do is undervalued and the majority of us do so appreciate it. I would not blame you if you closed the entire thing, but I sure hope you dont.

Lets not give those few the satisfaction of this taking up so much of our energy and go on to better things.


----------



## Reble (Dec 14, 2007)

New comer pointed this out to me. OH!

Again one of our rules....

NO TROLLING - What is a troll? It's a person who posts something which is bound to stir people up and then sits back and watches as dozens of people jump in and start arguing. Sometimes trolls get their friends to join in or post under different names. Generally they will do anything it takes to get attention. If you see a message like this, please try and refrain from replying to it - it may well be locked/deleted anyway. Trolling is further considered one of two things. Either continual running a topic into the ground incessantly, or dragging up old arguments against a specific user/group/ect. long after they're appropriate discussion and targeting them specifically in arguments needlessly. Trolling is the first step towards outright harassment of other members. This is the single biggest no-no in the community. Letting every argument drop isn't always a possibility, but learning when to let things go is a valuable tool, and not just in this community.


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2007)

_The reason it was removed was because there were many many deeply personal, emotional and spritual experiences that were shared on that forum that the majority of people on forums like this one would not only NOT understand, but would probably ridicule. Plain and simple. _

Deeply, personal, emotional, yes that was me! Poured my heart out as usual and flooded myself with tears trying to reach Michael from beyond the grave. Yes now the whole world knows I never stopped trying to contact my boy any way I could. And yes these people were helping me try to heal. They were good to me, sent me prayers for healing and healing crystals. I trusted them. Believed in them. And now I feel like they were laughing at me too the whole time behind my back. Were you? Did I give you all a good laugh?

I do still not understand why.

The Pastor was here at the house just last night I guess when this all hit the fan and was assuring me once again the only way I will see my son again will be in heaven. Maybe this is my wake up call that I am supposed to trust God again somehow.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 14, 2007)

Marty

For what its worth I feel the same way. I didnt post much to that forum but somehow feel betrayed for not knowing that it was public. I shared some very personal stuff too and now wonder if it was all for the benefit of some of the others. I havent been there for several months but still feel like somehow now will be labeled by what some have done. I never gave up on God and never will but did find the talents of some of those people astounding and do think I have a feeling heart and when it first began it felt like a place where that could be shared. How did it come to this?


----------



## Sonya (Dec 14, 2007)

I have no clue about the "secret" or "private" forum that you all are speaking of...I'm not one of the "invited"...and frankly I'm glad I'm not...having not know what was is said in that forum or what was said to make so many LB people upset (including Lisa), I still find myself now seriously second guessing some people on THIS forum. What a shame!


----------



## palominogirl (Dec 14, 2007)

I was watching the topic last night where all the stuff was being said and i just wanted to add on here that i have always heard so many good things about lil beginners and it was my friend that got me to register for this forum. she was always talking about how much she loved this forum and how much she loved the people on it. she spent more time on the forum in school then she spent in her classes. but when i heard about all that it got my attention i figured i could share my love for horses with people who feel like i do. last night was nothing about horses. i realize people got hurt from this "secret forum" but IF them people were picking on others they shouldnt let it get to them. thats like the drama happening here at highschool. dont take what was said personal but it was a very low to turn somebodys topic asking for peoples opinions got turned into a she said this about you. mary lou and reo didnt work as hard as they did to make this site for people to take their forums meant for people to talk about their horses thats what it needs to go back to not some feuding families forums. i hope things start going back to normal

Britt


----------



## Denise (Dec 14, 2007)

Why are the trolls still allowed to post here?

The heading "Here's an EVIL idea for LB" should be enough to get them all banned from here for good.

All they want to do is stir up trouble-lets give them the ax!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes this forum is about little horses, also. like myself, I find this place a nice place to come and "talk to others" when you don't have close family to do so with. But thanks to the loosers that think it is funny to hurt so many people, I don't think LB will ever be the same. It seems we lost a lot of the real important ones, and of course the trouble makers will stay and linger.. Why do you all leave and leave us, the people who don't hurt other human beings, alone.. If you must hurt and bother people go do it some where else.. You are not welcome here, as I am sure others will agree..So don't let the door hit ya you know where.. TAKE YOUR LIES, GAMES AND HURTFULINESS SOMWHERE ELSE ALREADY




YOU people are enough to make someone sick..


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 14, 2007)

Marty said:


> _The reason it was removed was because there were many many deeply personal, emotional and spritual experiences that were shared on that forum that the majority of people on forums like this one would not only NOT understand, but would probably ridicule. Plain and simple. _
> 
> Deeply, personal, emotional, yes that was me! Poured my heart out as usual and flooded myself with tears trying to reach Michael from beyond the grave. Yes now the whole world knows I never stopped trying to contact my boy any way I could. And yes these people were helping me try to heal. They were good to me, sent me prayers for healing and healing crystals. I trusted them. Believed in them. And now I feel like they were laughing at me too the whole time behind my back. Were you? Did I give you all a good laugh?
> 
> ...


Marty , I am so sorry you were betrayed. I so feel for your loss. If I were you I would probably do the same thing, try to contact my child anyway I could. It is hard to just let go.

It is ok that you were trying to do anything in your power to reach Michael- DONT be ashamed of that!

I cant believe SUPPOSED Healers were doing such a HORRIBLE thing!! What goes around comes around, they WILL Get theirs even if we never see it. They wont see Micheal cause he is above us and they will be below! They will regret being bad people, and saying bad things about others- Who are they?? NOBODYS! they need get their heads out of their [email protected]%% and be considerate human beings! They are not smarter or better than any of us on this forum. People come on the forum to LEARN and ask others who have experienced it. So then they are called stupid on the other forum and need a gun to the head!! Not even close to appropriate! WHY would anyone set up a game like this?? Sick individuals thats who! They are such small people that they will use others in Evil ways- isnt that what was said evil little plan to stir up LB... You people should be ashamed of yourselves and ask for foregiveness, and not be let on any forum again IMO...


----------



## tagalong (Dec 14, 2007)

You know... after the fact - any and all name-calling/bashing is pointless.

The hurt has been done... and there is no need to keep opening up wounds and posting things that someone said out of context etc. Although what Rabbit was quoted as saying was not anything she has not said here on this forum in the odd heated thread.





I have no problem with other forums existing and people blowing off steam privately - but the game playing and fire-lighting and pot-stirring - all for laughs - is worthy of a a message board of fifth graders planning some playground antics. And yes - that is trolling...

Just as posting links to other forums with the intent of stirrring things up even further is... too many games being played IMO. And some seemed to enjoy that.

What also saddens me is seeing long time members here simply leave. Please do not do that - it solves nothing IMO - and this forum needs your insight and thoughts - even if we all do not always agree, that is how we all learn. And we never stop learning...

*(((MARTY)))*


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree the people who are leaving because they are hurt- please DONT! I am new to LB and really like hearing from you and it will be a loss without you...

Basketmiss


----------



## Alex (Dec 14, 2007)

So who was it exacally these people were picking on?


----------



## Devon (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't believe Kay is gone over this



I hate how someone "chased" away some of our best members. Kay was going to do the Youth Judging for us who now



This sucks. .. SO much.


----------



## Alex (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats the same thing that I thought Devon. Shes done so much for us youth.


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 14, 2007)

I've come back to this thread several times in the last few hours. A lesson here can be learned by ALL OF US. The internet is a very DANGEROUS communication tool. Anything that is posted here on this forum or any other can be found and used against you. Email works the same way as one hateful individual found out in my own life. Words can be taken out of context, contents can be forwarded around the world ruining reputations and relationships.

Personally, from what I've HEARD (not seen), I find this pathetic and childish. This forum is a wonderful venue for learning, establishing friendships, and advertising our farms and services. Frankly, I'm a little irritated that one of my major advertising venues is being trolled and chasing established members as well as new members away. People, it's those new members who keep our small equine business' alive and well!

As I've matured, I've learned not to take the bait and switch a number of "trolls" use to cause a heated arguement. A heated debate can be beneficial, an arguement is not. I've also learned to weed out those negative individuals from my inner circle. Yes, my inner circle has gotten much smaller over the past few years but I'm much happier because of it.

Lisa and KayKay, come back. I'll miss you even if no one else does! To our newbies, please don't let this discourage you. Most of us are willing to be understanding, to teach, and give you a guiding hand in your new adventures!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 14, 2007)

lvponies said:


> From what I understand (which really isn't much), there was another forum where some LB members were "venting" and "making fun" of LB and it's members. Something about they thought LB was too quiet and they wanted to liven it up, so played some sort of "joke" on the Shock Collar thread which according to one member was going to be revealed at some time. Some members who read what was said on the other forum, were extremely hurt by what was said and who said it. Lisa was one of them.
> 
> This is just what I gathered from reading the post last night, which really isn't much. The other forum has been locked, so no way to see what was said.






tagalong said:


> You know... after the fact - any and all name-calling/bashing is pointless.
> 
> The hurt has been done... and there is no need to keep opening up wounds and posting things that someone said out of context etc. Although what Rabbit was quoted as saying was not anything she has not said here on this forum in the odd heated thread.
> 
> ...



Ok, public apology. You have one. This was not done with evil intent as portrayed but nothing I say will convince anyone of that. It went too far I agree. I could go into a long drawn out explanation of how this came to be but who among you will truely listen? My heart is so very sad over this and I am beyond sorry (especially to Marylou and Mona) and sad to everyone else. I will very willingly give up my place here on LB. I will miss so very many of you, but if you cannot see beyond one instance to all the good these folks have said and done over the years. How can we possibly defend ourselves from such vehemence? I am not evil or bad, many of you know me and what I do in my helping and healing, but I and the others are human, and if a human is not allowed a moment of folly, albeit this was not funny, before being judged and eliminated as trustworthy...I don't belong here. Maybe none of do...again, my sincerest apologies to all who have been hurt.

I am done speaking now and will not respond here. If you have something to say do it privately to keep this forum from any further suffering and indignity.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 14, 2007)

tagalong said:


> You know... after the fact - any and all name-calling/bashing is pointless.
> 
> The hurt has been done... and there is no need to keep opening up wounds and posting things that someone said out of context etc. Although what Rabbit was quoted as saying was not anything she has not said here on this forum in the odd heated thread.
> 
> ...


You are right I have heard Rabbit say some pretty rude things on here,to your face as it were! I never understand WHY?? There is freedom of speech BUT why be a*@holes? I mean if we want this world to go to heck fast then lets all be jerks to everyone and see what happens?? I can have freedom of speech just like everyone else , BUT I dont castrate people because they are less knowledgeable than me. Just because someone is a upfront person doesnt mean they should be rude... If you think these people are so stupid then just think it to yourself, WHY go on LB and say so or any other forum? Yes it is Christmas and I would hope that ALL people would be giving considerate souls, not just now but all the time. Thats the kind of person I am a good, helpful, willing, considerate person who would never hurt someone on purpose or not on purpose..


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2007)

Basketmiss said:


> There is freedom of speech BUT why be a*@holes?


I think it's because of something my father's always said -- there are more horses "butts" in the world than there are horses


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know what all happen, but I am so sorry for those who got hurt. Those who left please come back will miss you. Please don't let this make you leave. The forum has been so helpful to us and our family. .We love this forum. We would like to thank Mary Lou for having the forum. The sad part is Mary Lou is going through hard times, she don't need this right now. OH!

my prayers are with you.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 14, 2007)

My time is precious and I do not appreciate when it is intentionally wasted. Moderating troll threads is a waste of my time and a waste of everyone else's time.





My recommendation is to go back to the threads that are asking for legit advice and help those who are here to learn about minature horses.

Liz R.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 14, 2007)

I said last night on the other thread that I had my part in this. We all acted very childish and it came back to bite us in the butt. The other forum was a good place where a lot of good was done. The venting area was just that--for venting--and it was meant to be private. The thread about starting a thread was MEANT to be fun and goofy. It did turn into a regular vent and again--what anyone said there was meant to be private. Whoever brought it all out is stirring more up than our little group ever did. If anyone here had personal emails or IMs where they were irritated with someone and venting had that brought out made public how would you feel? I fully accept that turnabout is fair play and said so on the other forum's thread. This was one thread on one very large forum where there was so much love and support shared. Even those that are healers or whatever else are human beings and need to vent. No where that I know of were Lisa or Kay ever mentioned. I will say again that I am sorry for those who were hurt in this. What started as a bit of fun turned bad and I am sorry for those hurt--including MA and our group that was betrayed.


----------



## Alex (Dec 14, 2007)

Apology accepted, but why in the world would you do it, If you know thered be heat. Thats not funny!


----------

